# Which spray bottles



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking gor some ne bottles, always used cheap one from wilko or poundland but recently purchased a small hozelock one and werent impressed.

Been looking round but not sure which ones to ho for , seen some at car spunk well priced, kwazar ones seem a bit expensive, .

I need about 6
Wheel cleaner
Detailer
Apc
Interior vleaner
Glass cleaner
Maybe a spare


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

kwazar ones are rubbish, i bought 6 on Amazon in the past 4 months and 4 have either locked up or just started leaking


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Tbh they are too expensive i think anyway which probably rules them out


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AutoSmart ones or AutoGlym, unless you can find Canyons T95 or Guarla TS3 from those cheap shops. 

AS do grey chemical resistant, which are worth the money. 

The Clarke garage spray will do most chemicals as they have vitron rubber seals.

My #mesto 1.5 pump spray for foaming is good for some things, AS have a bigger range of taller option 2ltr which I also have plus an 8ltr.

Take care, John Tht.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, the Autoglym bottles are good, I've a couple and they work well. Notvtried the AutoSmart ones, but they do look a good bottle.

Have bought some from DetailedOnline, not used in anger yet, but seem good quality and very affordable.

https://detailedonline.co.uk/collec...d-bottle-with-the-triggers-with-ratios-5-pack


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

My ValetPRO bottles are good quality and the chemical resistant triggers should be fine with what you want to use them for and at £3 a pop are good value too, and if you buy 6 and add the postage they still work out at a decent price.

https://www.valetpro.global/Additio...002-/VP-Bottle-amp-Chemical-Resistant-Trigger

Or, you could buy 6 Verve bottles from BQ ( just for the bottles ) for £1 each and 6 Tolco/Atomiza R320 Grey chemical resistant triggers at £2 each.

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/atomiz...l83gPC7KryosHCnzgGR1rqKy3z18EGGBoCofwQAvD_BwE

Or, you could just buy 6 of the Verve spray bottles for £6, rinse out the triggers with clean water after each use ( Ball Ache I know ) and just run them to destruction.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

You can't go wrong with the autosmart bottles. One of mine has just packed up after 10 years of almost daily use! Can't ask for more than that :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Can i ask what is special about canyon t95 triggers


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

autoglym, megs or give your autosmart rep a call, mine and all stood up well. 
https://amzn.to/2NGzOJw


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

My favourite.

http://www.atomiza.co.uk/product/bottle-947ml-handi-hold/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

I get the Grey Canyon triggers from my Autoglym rep... around £2.50 with a bottle and last years even with strong acid/tfr


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Canyon make T95 which have been the industry standard...they have good action and spray they will not cope with chemicals. 

The Guarla TS3 are new to the market equally good spring and function. 

JohnTht.

Search T95


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I love the Mesto stuff for APC and wheel cleaner. I also use it for ONR. 
For QD I bought an atomizer spray head and stuck it in an old bottle of Jack Daniels. I get some looks when spraying the car with that!


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Some excellent info on Bottles and Triggers in this thread

Doug.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Scotie said:


> kwazar ones are rubbish, i bought 6 on Amazon in the past 4 months and 4 have either locked up or just started leaking


Daft question, but was your seller an approved one? There are fakes out there and just because you bought it on Amazon doesn't mean its the real deal.

https://www.kwazar.co.uk/sites/37/_default/THINKINGOFBUYINGFROMEBAYORAMAZON.pdf


----------



## Tdoo (Jul 1, 2017)

I bought some from a company call Wray brothers ltd in Liverpool .there 600ml with trigger head ,and cost under £1.50 ( last time I looked ) they have been decent .


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone tried these ones

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/232700741616


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

a bit unconventional but i bought a box of 8 from a direct commercial cleaning supplies a while ago they are Jeyes bottles and heads, Chemical resistant heads as well. Ok so they don't have a detailing brand on them but from what i can remember they where about £3 each and still going strong :wave:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Brand foes not bother me just want them to work well and last, was gonna order the ones in my link but bottles dont have measurements on


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> You can't go wrong with the autosmart bottles. One of mine has just packed up after 10 years of almost daily use! Can't ask for more than that :thumb:


I use autosmart ones for all my mix products mostly with the heads that cone with them. Probably used about 12 and had one trigger fail over the 6 years I have used. Usually get them from local rep or when at shows and usually about £2 a bottle

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I like these:- https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-X-500M...T-TRIGGER-SPRAY-CAR-VALETING-V51/261810573488

They now come with the new Car Chem triggers too. I was into 1l bottles but find them cumbersome and I can't get as many different products in my tote. With this I just top them up from my bigger bottles after use.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

blademansw said:


> Daft question, but was your seller an approved one? There are fakes out there and just because you bought it on Amazon doesn't mean its the real deal.
> 
> https://www.kwazar.co.uk/sites/37/_default/THINKINGOFBUYINGFROMEBAYORAMAZON.pdf


Can't say I've had any trouble with Kwazar either, I've got 8 of the 500ml bottles from Amazon

KC APC 5% & 10%
BH Autowheel Neat & 50/50
BH Atom Mac
AF Oblitarate
Raceglaze nano wheel sealant
Panel wipe

Only problem I've had is the BH Autowheel Neat, just had to clean the filter as it was blocked (imagine it's the autowheel eating away at the weight)

Had them eighteen months now and there the best spray bottles I've got


----------



## martinch (Oct 12, 2017)

I haven't had any issues with the own-brand 32oz handi-hold (Meguiar's style) and 22oz bottles I've bought from Elite Car Care and Clean Your Car. I'm using the supplied heads with some of them, and the chemical-resistant heads for the more aggressive stuff like Meguiar's APC. I'm pretty sure I bought them in 2009, and have had 0 failures so far...


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive been using these for several years without fail.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Trig...253141?hash=item1eed4cd055:g:vQcAAOSwZtRbzwa9


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

minimadmotorman said:


> I like these:- https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-X-500M...T-TRIGGER-SPRAY-CAR-VALETING-V51/261810573488
> 
> They now come with the new Car Chem triggers too. I was into 1l bottles but find them cumbersome and I can't get as many different products in my tote. With this I just top them up from my bigger bottles after use.


Just wanted to say thanks for posting this link and your recommendation. I bought a set of 5 a few weeks ago and haven't been disappointed. Actually wish I'd bought more now as some decent reductions for 2 or 3 sets.

I've been using one for tar remover and emptying out and rinsing the trigger after each use but wondering if I really need to.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I havent purchased any yet as im u sure what to go for, theres so many, when ive seen some which i think are from autobrite, they have the vela trigger heads and viton seals, but the botles have no markings on, then some of the others like the grey heads from autorocket come with bottles with markings on but dont list viton seals , how important are viton seals when using products like tardis or a strong acid cleaner.


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

I've just got a gtechniq one I'm using for surfex which has a nice mist to it, but wasnt cheap. Other than that on using Wilco specials. Had my Tar-dah in the same bottle for over a year with no issues. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Marolex industery sprayer

https://www.24mx.co.uk/marolex-indu...oEkcLrvdtUyI3zOYieoaAppSEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.frost.co.uk/chemico-com...9lVTogNPZApWlvFskA0QdDDkhlNIjUx4aAo5YEALw_wcB

I use the yellow one and its the best one ive used, far superior to Kwazar, never had a problem with kwazar but the marolex ones have some very clever and helpful features

Offset handle and is much more comefterable to hold and use,

Indents around the bottle at the top to hold so you can unsrew easy, if my kwazar was to tigh I had to grip with my legs with the marolex one its a lot easyer

A hose with a weight on the end instead of a tube so even if you hold it upside down it still sprays the same,


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

These are on offer ATM, ends in 3hrs;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261810573488#rwid


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

I purchase bottles from here work out far cheaper than most places and you can chop change size, shape and colour of bottles

https://www.ibottles.co.uk/products/standard-bottles.html


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Meirion658 said:


> I purchase bottles from here work out far cheaper than most places and you can chop change size, shape and colour of bottles
> 
> https://www.ibottles.co.uk/products/standard-bottles.html


No spray heads and £50 min for free delivery.


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

There are spray heads you chose them when you decide on colour, and size of bottle think spray heads cost 24pence each and are identical to those used by Gtechniq have another look.

I purchase 10 bottles yesterday of different sizes with nozzles and delivery was £4. Total cost was just under £14.00 and they are arriving tonorrow



Rakti said:


> No spray heads and £50 min for free delivery.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Meirion658 said:


> There are spray heads you chose them when you decide on colour, and size of bottle think spray heads cost 24pence each and are identical to those used by Gtechniq have another look.
> 
> I purchase 10 bottles yesterday of different sizes with nozzles and delivery was £4. Total cost was just under £14.00 and they are arriving tonorrow


Apologies! I used the search button; nothing came up when I searched on 'spray bottles' or 'spray', so I assumed they didn't do trigger sprays.

Good website. However, choosing 5 similar bottles and triggers to the Car Chem ones (ebay link above) came out at £10.62 with delivery. £4.75 for "Royal Mail or Courier" seems excessive and they have to add VAT to that delivery charge. I tried doubling the quantity, but still dearer than Car Chem as they're doing a multi-buy discount which reduces the price further.

I appreciate it may be worthwhile if you're mixing different bottle types. Useful site to know about.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I've not bought those particular bottles / spray heads from iBottles before, but I have been using them for a long time for ejuice bottles and they are very good quality.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Rakti said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for posting this link and your recommendation. I bought a set of 5 a few weeks ago and haven't been disappointed. Actually wish I'd bought more now as some decent reductions for 2 or 3 sets.
> 
> I've been using one for tar remover and emptying out and rinsing the trigger after each use but wondering if I really need to.


UPDATE

Well, I thought these were really good bottles, but it seems they're not suitable for all products. They seem to be fine with the one product I thought might cause problems; tar remover. However, BH Surfex, even at 1% dilution causes the spray head to block up; I move the spray head onto a water bottle and after some perserverance it unblocks the head. I assume it's because Surfex is a high alkaline product which makes these spray heads unsuitable. I have no problem at all using it in an old Dettol Anti-Bacterial spray bottle.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I ended up buying 5 x 750ml bottles with grey chem resistant heads from auto rocket on ebay, they seem ok so far


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone know a Presol supplier in the UK? Really fancy trying the bottles that Matt at Obsessed garage has but not at £14 a bottle plus VAT and shipping.


----------

